# Anyone have experience with sugar gliders? Flying squirrel update!



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

So my grandma just passed away and she left me her pet sugar glider. I’ve been doing a lot of research on them before I get it. I don’t have any experience with them or any exotic pet (excluding my mom’s parrot). Anyone here ever had one?


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

A friend had one- they are very agile! She said that they had to eat frequently as they have high metabolism. 
Take water from her home and slowly mix over to yours. They are cute little critters- very soft and slippery to hold!


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Not a whole lot other than: they are nocturnal, need fruit in their diet, form a trust bond with only 1 person and are weary of strangers, will pee on you when handled, need a pouch to hang out in, have enormous appetites, need a structure for climbing on, and a tall habitat for housing. Have considered a glider for many years, though not enough to actively search for one. 

Finally met a glider in person last year, they are small, silky soft, move very fast, are difficult to hold onto, have huge round bugged out eyes, will leap into the air away from you in the blink of an eye, and when they pee on you, it's only small amounts but often. Glad I didn't get a glider; the high energy personality and fast movements would have been difficult for me. Like mellow and laid back critters the most.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

I guess if you have a cat, it could be a problem!


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

Thanks for the info! Lol we do have a cat but she is incredibly fat and doesn’t do much. She’ll probably just lay on the bed and stare at it. And I’ll make sure she’s out before I get it out.


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Enjoy your new pet, and caution around a dog and a cat is a good idea. What is her/his name and will you also get the supplies and habitat? More than likely, there would be a crowd of information on a site dedicated to glider owners.


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

Thanks! I have no idea its name or its gender. No one can handle it or touch it so I’ll have my work cut out for me. My dad made the cage that its in and I’ll get all the food and supplies for it. Crazy thing is I was talking to my aunt a few minutes ago and she said that my grandma caught the critter here. Now I’m wondering if it is actually a sugar glider or if it is a flying squirrel! I really need to see it so I can know what in the world I’m getting myself into!


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Oh my goodness, this ought to be interesting. Don't know where gliders originate from, they impress me as possibly from the tropics. Note to self, look it up in the morning.  If your new pet turns out to be a flying squirrel, possibly I could help you with how to care for it. Have had baby grey tree rats a few times, though only kept them until they were old enough to return to the wild. Word of caution, give the critter a few days to acclimate to new surroundings before trying to handle it if it turns out to be a squirrel. Wear leather type gloves because they can deliver a nasty bite since it's not accustomed to being handled. If the critter is indeed a flying squirrel and it doesn't work out, get back to me and I will try to guide you in how to introduce it back into the wild if possible.


----------



## Chanceosunshine (Nov 29, 2021)

I had sugar gliders for years, Grizz and Greta. They are marsupials from Australia. They make some pretty cool noises and yes, they are up all night, which can drive you nuts if they live in your bedroom. 
Aside from fruits, they like meal worms and ours loved June bugs. If you allow them access to your house you have to be careful about open sources of water, like open toilets and when you're cooking (I once heard a horror story regarding a fryer).
Grizz and Greta had many babies over the years. They were really fun pets. They would ride around in a pouch worn around our necks or just glide from shoulder to shoulder. More than once I'd be awaken by one on my pillow that managed to get out.
Since your grandma caught it, I'm more inclined to think it's a flying squirrel. My grandma once called me and said she caught me a baby groundhog (I had one once and he was my little love), anyway, I went up and in a box on her porch was an grody old mole. Lol


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Congratulations, your new critter is a Southern Flying Squirrel. They are nocturnal, come into season February - March, they eat seeds, nuts, fungi, insects, small bird eggs, birds, tree buds and sap, and carrion. Basically, Flying Squirrel are omnivore though this particular species is more carnivore than their Northern Flying Squirrel cousins.


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

Well sure enough I just picked it up and it is a flying squirrel. Cute little thing too! Got all its food and cage and everything. My grandma had it quite the luxury setup!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

How interesting! I'm sure we would love to see pictures if you can manage any. Sorry about your grandma by the way.😞


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

Thanks @MellonFriend, she passed away from COVID pneumonia. I’ll see if I can get a picture when he comes out of hiding again. Here’s the cage:


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

The craftsmanship on that habitat is droolingly beautiful. The hinge work and hardware fasteners being like black iron is a very eye-catching addition. Congratulations on the addition. Your little winged tree rat will get to stirring around about dark. That would be a good time to start getting to know each other. Excited for you and where this adventure takes the both of you.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

What a beautiful cage! 😍


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

Thank you both! I don’t think I mentioned that my dad built the habitat. He’s very talented!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Very talented indeed! 😃


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice.


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

Well he finally came out after dark and I got a picture!! He’s so cute.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Oh he is cute for sure! Any ideas on how old he is?


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

Nope. But I’m planning on taking him to the vet this summer for a check up and maybe they can tell me an estimate on how old he is.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very cute.


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

I thought I’d give a little update on Toads. He is doing good. Today I added a whole bunch of new toys and climbing ropes to his cage, and a new sleeping sock. He had been getting caught in his other pouch so I bought a new one and clipped his nails today. He really loved playing in my hair lol.


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

Also I had him in a broken shower with a watertight door so he couldn’t get out. The grout has came up in a few spots in there hence the ugly backgrounds.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

He is so adorable. I'm glad he's working out for you!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Glad all is well, so cute.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Great story! What an awesome pet.


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

I just got caught up on the story of Toads… so sweet 💕 
He seems to be quite friendly with you and not too much trouble bonding.
I see you still wear gloves tho- has he bitten you or attempted to?
One of our neighbors had come to get some hay late one winter (he hadn’t quite enough to make it end of season) and after he’d loaded up and was on his way out, he stopped to show me a cute rat just sitting on his trailer. Wanted to know if I wanted it for a pet 😅
I think it might have gotten smashed a little cus it looked like maybe it wasn’t feeling well since it was just sitting there. I declined offloading it from his trailer. Lol


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

He does bite! But he has been doing it less and less the more I handle him, and his bite isn’t very bad, more like a small pinch. I was mostly wearing gloves for traction since I was clipping his nails and he is very slippery! He has been calcium deficient so I’ve been syringe feeding him pure calcium water a few times a day. He is slowly improving. I am trying to learn more about his diet though so I won’t have to do that long term.


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

He is so cute. Those big eyes are just too much! Good for you taking such great care of him and learning what he needs.


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

NigerianNewbie said:


> Congratulations, your new critter is a Southern Flying Squirrel. They are nocturnal, come into season February - March, they eat seeds, nuts, fungi, insects, small bird eggs, birds, tree buds and sap, and carrion. Basically, Flying Squirrel are omnivore though this particular species is more carnivore than their Northern Flying Squirrel cousins.





Boers4ever said:


> He has been calcium deficient so I’ve been syringe feeding him pure calcium water a few times a day. He is slowly improving. I am trying to learn more about his diet though so I won’t have to do that long term.


Your little one needs some meat with bone in (maybe chicken wings) and possibly he might like live crickets that could be dusted with calcium powder.


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

NigerianNewbie said:


> Your little one needs some meat with bone in (maybe chicken wings) and possibly he might like live crickets that could be dusted with calcium powder.


Oh thank you! I can definitely give him the chicken wings. As for the crickets I can get those at the local pet store, but do you mean actual alive crickets or the canned ones? I also ordered some calcium/vitamin blocks specifically for squirrels that will be here next week.


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Boers4ever said:


> but do you mean actual alive crickets or the canned ones?


Live crickets, put a few in his habitat towards evening and let him hunt them down. It's good environmental enrichment for the bug eaters to stalk and hunt their prey. Canned crickets stink so terribly gosh awful it's a gag fest for me and the bearded dragon wouldn't attempt to eat them. Crickets also come freeze dried, and if you soak them a few minutes in warm water, they plump up nicely. Canned or dried doesn't have as much nutrition value as live crickets though. There is an insect food source called Black Soldier Flies, (comes as a larva) that is naturally high in calcium. Fluckers is a well-known and reputable company that distributes insects and I use them for all of the creepy crawlers purchased. The insects do okay living in their shipping cartons for about 2 (two) weeks as long as food and water are provided for them.


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

An update on Toads if anyone was curious:
He and I have grown quite close and he will eat out of my hand and let me pet him! It took a few weeks but I finally got him over the calcium deficiency and adjusted his diet. He hasn’t had anymore issues with that. He did not care for the crickets I tried to give him (but the cat loved them lol). However he loves his apples and squirrel blocks. His favorite treats are peanuts, but he only gets a quarter of one at a time because he needs to focus on eating his food! 
Without a doubt, he is a squirrel! He stashes and buries food everywhere in his habitat, and he chatters and throws things at the cat. It’s hilarious! And His little chatter is so cute! 
Anyway, if anyone was wondering, Toads and I are doing good! And he is living life as a happy little squirrel!


----------



## Penguingirl (5 mo ago)

Very cute.!! I'm going to date myself here. I've been laughing because you say flying squirrel and all I can think of Rocky and Bullwinkle. Rocky the flying squirrel cartoon AGES ago.😂. I hope you really enjoy your new buddy.💚


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

I can just picture him chattering and throwing things at the cat.  Too funny. So glad he’s warmed up to you and doing well now.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

😂😁


----------

